# APK - Australian Power and Gas Company



## DionM (11 October 2007)

This one is a bit of a mystery as to why it's been trending down lately?

I bought in some time ago and it was looking quite peachy, lots of new customers etc etc.  Then lately the SP has fallen dramatically ... I can see a few bits of bad news but surely nothing that would warrant such a drop?  Even the appointment of a new directory didn't seem to stem it ...

Anyone know any more about what could have caused the recent action?


----------



## robert toms (11 October 2007)

*Re: APK - Australian Power and Gas*

I do not own these but have had them on my watchlist and have followed them a bit.
I know of no reason for any downtrend,but perhaps there was a little much rose coloured glasses at the start.
What I have noticed is the high salaries that they pay themselves,their debt level and at this stage they are like the boy with the wheelbarrow....they have the job all in front of them.
They are in a tough business and they have to get their purchase pricing and risk management right over summer, else they could go the way of other entrants.
However they have a long line of credit.
I think that this one is having faith in the management.They seem well qualified!


----------



## DionM (18 October 2007)

*Re: APK - Australian Power and Gas*

Well it looks like there is a management/directorship scuffle.  Probably the reason for the SP slipping, though it wasn't announced until recently.


----------



## robert toms (18 October 2007)

*Re: APK - Australian Power and Gas*

yes,I read the announcement...makes you wonder whether the market should have been informed earlier blow by blow...because it looks to have adversely affected the share price over a period of time.
I noticed that they bought their last customer tranche at well under the going rate...I hope that they can keep them.
I will keep watching  APK  with interest ! I am not willing to buy in until all of these troubles are in the past.


----------



## Tribesman (19 November 2007)

*Re: APK - Australian Power and Gas*

Given time i feel this stock will double/treble , especially with the addition of Cobra working to increase their costomer base. I would say you need to be looking up to 2 years ahead mayby. but you need to be invested so as not to miss out. I have a fairly substantial amount of shares (APK) Good luck.


----------



## Tribesman (29 November 2007)

*Austrialian Power and Gas (APK)*

I was wondering if anybody got any ideas on this stock. I bought a fair amount of shares with this company last Xmass at 80c and they are now hovering around 35c. I know there was civil war with directors recently, mayby that was the cause of the drop. It looks to me that they are massively underpriced. But i think mayby they will go places in the next year, so i think i will hold on to them and take my chances or suffer a big loss. Has anybody been following this company, would be greatfull for any opionions


----------



## System (3 November 2013)

On October 29th, 2013, Australian Power and Gas Company Limited (APK) was removed from the ASX's official list following completion of the compulsory acquisition process by AGL APG Holdings Pty Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of AGL Energy Limited.


----------

